# Horses?



## Mumford and Bowie (Oct 15, 2011)

So, this is my first post on here. I have a lot of animals, 
2 Rats (grey and white dumbo male- Mumford, tan and white regular male- Bowie)
1 Rabbit(Harlequin-William)
1 Cow (Shorthorn/Simmental cross - Miley)
2 Cats (Grey and white shorthaired- Whiskers, Siamese male- Paunch)
3 Dogs (Brown mutt female- Brownie, tri-colored chihuahua terrier mix- Hank, Brindle Pitbull3/4 and Mastiff1/4- Naomi)
1 Albino African Clawed Frog in a 20 gallon aquarium with 3 different types of catfish(Corey, Emerald, Panda) and feeder fish(minnows)

I've also had 2 ducks(Peking female, Rouen male), hamsters, gerbils, a mouse, lambs, and multiple cats.

What I've been wanting for a very long time though is a horse. I've ridden before, a long time ago when I was probably ages 8-13. It was for girl scouts, I could hardly call it riding, it was more of following the horse in front of you in a circle.
I've read books, probably not the informative ones that I should read in hopes of getting one....but I've read books about past great race horses. (Seasbuscuit, Secretariat, Ruffian...just to name a few) 
I love the races, I think they are fascinating. One of the options I have in mind for my future is to major in Equine Science and work doing something with race horses.

The point of my post is, I saw a few of you on here say that as well as rats and other creatures, you also have horses.
I find any information about them to be interesting, if you would like to tell me about them I will gladly read it and respond. Anything from how much they eat, what they eat, about the horses you've owned, training, riding, anything really.

Just know, I am not completely clueless when it comes to agriculture and barn animals. My cow I have is from when I was involved in FFA for several years. I got her from doing the HLSR calf scramble, I halter broke her myself, and tamed her. I also have raised lambs. Helped with goats, pigs, and chickens. I raised ducks for fun.

I hope to get a job soon at an equine vet near me. 
I live in Texas, just west of Houston.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, I love horses! I have one of my own, his name is Sterling. 

He eats a ton, haha, we feed alfalfa X grass hay as a staple and he gets psyllium monthly to prevent sand colic. He is pigeon toed and need special shoes, and we get shoes every 6 weeks, which is super important for him or he falls.

Here's a few pictures of him, he's a proud cut (we're pretty sure, anyway) gelding and a total nutcase.


































My first and only horse, I love him to shreds.

And yeah, he looks easy to ride in the pictures, but he's not in any way easy. He was great when I was a new rider for fear of hurting me, and has a great heart, but he's a really handful. He likes to do it his way and I have developed a good seat from all of the bucking, spinning, and rearing he puts me through. I have no flight response with horses now, because if he gets agressive and you run, he will charge and attempt to seriously hurt you. Standing up to him and flat out saying NO is a lot safer, even when hooves are doing the helicopter two inches in front of your face.

Anyway. Sorry for posting so many pictures.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 2 horses. One is a 10 year old Arabian gelding, the other is a 12-13 year old Quarter horse gelding. I have had the Arab since he was 2 years old, but I knew his mother when she was still pregnant with him. The QH I bought last year for my husband, and as a companion for my Arab. 

I love horses, always have. There is nothing quite like a horse. They certainly are a lot of work though. My horses live at my house, which I LOVE. I had to board for years before I bought this house last year. Half the property is fenced off just for the horses. They get about a quarter acre. It isn't a huge space, but it is better than being confined to a 12'x12' or 12'x24' stall or pipe corral for most of the day! They are pretty much free-fed grass hay, comes out to about 16-20 pounds of hay per horse per day. Previously I was feeding them orchard, but they've become chubby and on the advice of the vet and trimmer, I've been switching them over to bermuda. Once a day they get a couple ounces of beet pulp to carry their supplements. The beet pulp itself doesn't add a lot of nutrition, it just ensures they'll eat their supplements by disguising any bad tastes and/or adding a favorable texture. Both horses get electrolytes/salts, hoof supplement, and probiotics, the QH also gets a join supplement. Now that the weather is cooler and I'm feeling better to deal with it (had really bad morning sickness over the summer), I'll also be giving them apple cider vinegar again with their supplements. They each have their own 12'x24' partially covered pipe corral, but they are never confined to it unless they have a vet/trimmer appointment, I will be working in their yard and can't have them getting in the way, or the weather is bad and I don't want them running around. They do have the option of going into their corrals though, and will use it as a "toilet" if I keep shavings in there. 

I think probably the hardest part is the mucking. While boarding my horse, someone else did the mucking for me. Now that I have them at my house, I get to do all that. But it isn't too hard really... in some ways it is actually very relaxing, even meditative. The horses will keep me company, as will my chickens (who live in the horse yard to keep them safe from my dogs), I can think, sing or hum to myself, listen to the birds, enjoy the sunshine and breeze, it's very... cathartic even!

Lately I haven't been riding or working with the horses very much. For one thing... the morning sickness made that nearly impossible. For another, my Arab is not as well trained as the QH and I don't want to take the (even slim) chance of falling off him, and right now the QH is "on break" from work. Unfortunately I've had a LOT of trouble with farriers over the last year. When I got the QH, his feet were too long, like platforms almost. That's apparently the current trend out here for stock horses! I had figured they would gradually be brought down to an appropriate height but no... they've been maintained like that! As a result, he can't stand, move, or carry weight properly, and that adds up over time to put stress on his feet, legs, joint, and ultimately his whole body. I now have a good trimmer who is working on getting his feet in shape, but until they are where they need to be, I don't want to ride him. He may also need to have his back adjusted, just need to call a chiropractor out to get him looked at. He is an ex-charreada (mexican rodeo) horse, and has had a hard life, as a result of that stress he has gastric ulcers which are being treated. He recently had his teeth done (along with my other horse). All of that adds up to me not wanting him ridden or worked hard until he's feeling better. So until then, both horses are really just allowed to be horses. They eat, drink, poop, run and play on their own, get petted, brushed, and loved on, and are just allowed to enjoy life. Once I and my husband start riding again... they aren't show horses so it will really just be for pleasure: around the yard, trail rides, that kind of thing. My husband also wants to do ground work with his QH and develop a better relationship before he starts riding again too, which I am very proud of him for!


----------

